
How well do you know website performance? - yannikyeo
https://blog.cloudflare.com/how-well-do-you-know-website-performance/
======
karmakaze
Buried in the text is this site speed checker[0] which is a good adition to
the Google PageSpeed Insights[1].

    
    
      [0] https://www.cloudflare.com/lp/can-your-website-be-faster/
      [1] https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/

